# cannot reach my SA resort by phone or email



## rapmarks (Jan 9, 2006)

I have tried for past 5 days to fax LaLucia Sands, can't connect to machine.  I have sent 5 emails from 2 different email addresses to them, using the form on their website, and replying to an email from them.  All have come back as undeliverable.  Has anyone else had a problem like this with a South African timeshare?


----------



## Dori (Jan 9, 2006)

I encountered this very same problem while trying to pay my Lowveld MF's.  I finally was able to work through Marli Dorfling, an RCI SA contact.  I believe her e-mail address is mdorfling@rci.co.za.  She was a great help.  Good luck!

Dori


----------



## David (Jan 9, 2006)

Jan 1 and 2 used to be holidays in RSA.  If they still are, and seeing one fell on a Sunday, then Jan 3 may also have been a holiday. In that case, last week would not have been a prime time to contact a business in RSA.


----------



## michelle (Jan 9, 2006)

Jan 3rd was not a holiday, but still, it is the height of vacation season, so that could explain it.

What is the phone number you are dialing? Could it be that you are adding the extra 0? It should be something like 011 27 31 ...


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 9, 2006)

I am dialing the correct number, I verified that with the resort.  I was told to email her the details, that was Jan 4, the 5th through now, no emails go through, are returned as failed.  I will try the Rci contact.


----------

